# Can Anyone Help Me Id This Watch ?



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

This was my late fathers;

cant currently wind it as the square peg for winding is too worn for the key... key still turns the adjuster peg fine.

Would really like to know more about it really enjoy his Lemania and want to get the same from this piece 












rear case by Abbadon2001, on Flickr





movement by


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Although your winder is worn i have seen worse still working. If i were you i would check that you are usuing the right size of key as there are various sizes available.The key could also be worn and both the wear on the key and winder combined will have this effect try a new key.

As a temporary measure try a little thread tape to take up some of the wear.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

If the key is slipping on the winder, it will just put additional wear on the post. Better to try the next size smaller key.

Does the key you have, have a size number on it? These go anywhere from 1 to 12 & 00.

Rod


----------



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

I took another look and the current key is a 6, however it's not too good a fit even on the adjusting peg, do I suspect maybe it's the wrong key generally. My best measurement ( my cheap vernier doesn't have very good or narrow tips) is 1.5mm across the flats of the pegs approx? That would seem to indicate based on a quick google that my key should be 1.4 internal, and should work, so either it's worn also, my measurement is poor or both peg and key are worn enough to not work together any more..

Any one got any other info that might be of interest while we mulls try and see if it works or not?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I'll see if I have the next size smaller key


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I have the next size smaller key. Where are you located?


----------



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

Im in Swansea, North Gower

Apologies for delay in replying, I didn't see an email indicating a thread reply, I haven't been on the forum for a while!

Andy



Roddyjb said:


> I have the next size smaller key. Where are you located?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Just looking at it, I can say it's late 19th-century/early 20th-century. And that it's solid silver. That's about it.

Best of luck with the key. Those can be fiddly things...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi Andy,

I have been off the radar myself for a while. Do you still need the key? Regards, Rod


----------

